

Dropbox: A case study for Not using python - pdeva1
http://chrononsystems.com/blog/dropbox-case-study-for-not-using-python

======
macarthy12
Just because you rewrite some of the slow bits in C, doesn't mean you get
don't get a big win using python. I would bet the parts in C don't need to be
as agile as all the other parts; the GUI, rest client etc.

So you can iterate fast, and drop to C when you need to.

------
zimpenfish
Yeah, stupid Dropbox, using Python and only having 100M+ users and $200M+
yearly revenue.

Imagine how stupid they feel every morning when they get off their gold plated
beds for using Python.

------
LeeLorean
Dropbox used Python for client portability?

